# crazy custom aquarium pics



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

not sure if this is a repost, but just thought id share some pics of aquariums i found on the net, these are in no way my pics, or tanks, and im taking no credit for them, these are all from seavisions.com , these are just some, they have a ton more pics on thier site

damn, what job do you have to have to have tanks and houses like these???



























































































notice what looks to be a hyacinth macaw in the pic, a 12,000 dollar bird lol


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Those are some really sweet tanks. The only problem is that most (not all) of those tanks are filled with fake coral (e.g. plastic) in lieu of real coral. However, the set-ups and equipment used on those tanks are bad as hell.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

nice tanks


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm jealous of those people's houses!


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Are there not any freshwater tanks that big in people's houses? They are awesome either way


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

i live in a pretty big house but i wouldent have anything like them becuse they look stupid but check this tank out,i would rather have this than any of them.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

useually if you got money, you want to spend it. And if you got alot of money, why not spend alot. Salt water is the most expensive, so hey, thats what rich folks gotta have. The best of everything.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

haha in mi my bros friend house has a tank as a door way(walking through and it breaks







)


----------



## kix0102 (Apr 24, 2005)

I think this one would be nice if it was a bit more length to it instead of just circular.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

They would all look much better with Ps swimmin around in them. Maybe a 20" Rhom.


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 8, 2006)

hers some i found, i really like the hanging tanks, looks awsome to me










and the toliet is funny


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

the toilet looks totally photoshopped but the hanging tanks are awsome , where are the filters/wires? lol


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

kix0102 said:


> I think this one would be nice if it was a bit more length to it instead of just circular.


I think a long tank about 3 feet wide 10 feet long 3 feet high that was made to look like a river bank from the back with stumps and stuff hanging intot he water and all kinds of tall swords and other plants with a bunch of awsome piranhas would be the coolest ank in the world.

I'd take a freshwater tank over saltwater anyday. Just my taste, I think a well planted tank looks better then coral.

A coral tank with enough room to have a school of coral fish would be ideal to me.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

mikfleye said:


> the toilet looks totally photoshopped but the hanging tanks are awsome , where are the filters/wires? lol


Both of those pics are totally photoshopped.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

More monster tanks.

Here's vivarium.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

Vivariums are cool.
















if anyone likes vivariums, this webpage has a ton of them:
http://www2a.biglobe.ne.jp/~wild-sky/vivarium/evivariu.htm


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

that hidden floor life for tank service is awesome.

is you look on reefcentral there are peopel that arent necessarily loaded with stupid huge tanks in there houses, theres one guy that turned a shed into a sperate room jsut for a massive tank..


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

4000 gallons!








1000 gallons!








Very cool.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

This thread has inspired me to get back into fish keeping.


----------

